# cpt 52601 vs 52648



## lambert82 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a patient that has had a 52648 Photo selective vaporization of prostate and a 52601 Transureteral Electrosurgical Resection of Prostate that was done together.  Im only billing for the Outpatient Facility portion but Im not exactly sure if these code are included together or can they be billed seperately?


Can anyone help with coding for this patient?

Thanks


----------



## jflynn124 (Aug 22, 2017)

It's one or the other as both descriptions include the other procedure.


----------

